# Nice article in Hello Magazine - Rick Parfitts IVF twins



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Just to say I saw a lovely article in Hello magazine the other week about Rick Parfitt from Status Quo and wife having twins after IVF treatment.  They are gorgeous babies.  The mother is 47 but made no reference as to whether it was DEIVF or not which is their decision which I entirely respect.  Not sure what the uninformed public made of the story.  It really warmed my heart and I hope that is me in 12 months time!!
As Rick and wife live in Spain, it was most likely  a success story from one of the fab clinics over there.


----------



## shem (Nov 2, 2006)

It is lovely to hear stories like this it gives us all so much hope. Ive read quite alot of IVF success stories lately with older people but what it never mentions is how many try's did it take to make they're dreams come true.


----------

